# Hi new here.



## The Parrot (Apr 18, 2005)

Im looking at getting a JDM S15 GF- S15 sr20det.
But its got 123km on it. is it near the end of it life or in the middle. clean inside. looks like the back has been repaired but very well. everthing lines up bar a lip on the boot which looks like its ment to be there. ANd it also has a noise coming from the engine not a nast noise hear when the bonnet is yup sound like it is working and goes well. power does fade at about 7200rpm dont know if that is normal though. any help would be good thanks guys.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

im guessing that you mean 123,000km instead of 123km. so that should be under 100,000 miles or close to it. and don't worry about it's "life coming to an end", nissans are very reliable cars.


----------



## The Parrot (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply thats cool then.After reading my post im amazed anyone understood it. so you recon the noise is nothing to worry about as well. and the turbo should be good.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

u still might want to get that noise checked out. i'm not sure if it has one in SR20's, but my KA24 was making a noise because the timing chain guard (i think thats what its called) had broke off and was rubbing the chain. if thats it and you don't get it fixed, it can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## The Parrot (Apr 18, 2005)

Thankls for the reply. iv decide not to go for it id have to spend to much to get it were i want it at the moment. and im not finical secure enough to take a gameble with that kinda money and im also crap at that type of thing so i best to stay away i thiink when the time is right ill get one.Thansk for you reply mate.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

where are you located? Is the car legal/titled/registered/etc?


----------

